# ‘Dana’ Contributor Who Got Into Texas Muslim Convention Says They Did Something Very Unusual



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

_Dana_ contributor Lawrence Jones was one of a handful of members of the media who was able to get inside a controversial pro-Muslim event in Texas over the weekend, and he said the "Stand With the Prophet" conference was markedly different than others he has been to.

While most conventions allow members of the media to attend, this one only admitted the media for a little over 20 minutes, before hustling them out. He also suspected the first 20 minutes were "staged" to be overtly pro-American.

"I've been to conferences like this. They normally start off with a prayer and they do some singing," Jones told Dana Loesch on her television program Monday. "They changed it up. They prayed, and then it was pro-America. They had their flags waving in the event, and they staged this for the media to present this perspective."


Speakers at the 'Stand With the Prophet' Convention in Texas ask members of the audience to wave their American flags. (Image credit: Screen Shot/Lawrence Jones)


Women attending the 'Stand With the Prophet' convention in Texas wave their personal American and Texas flags. (Image credit: Screen shot/Lawrence Jones)

Jones suspected the first 20 minutes were "staged" because the guest list featured names that are, historically, not pro-American. One of the featured speakers was Imam Siraj Wahhaj, an unindicted co-conspirator in the 1993 World Trade Center bombing.

"The event planner, they made it very clear: when they finish doing the prayer and the Pledge of Allegiance and all that, I'm escorting you out. And it happened," Jones said. "They walked us out. Before a speaker took the stage, they walked us out."

Jones added that some tried to gain admittance to the convention as private individuals, not news outlets. But once the conference had vetted them, they refused the individuals entry and refunded their money.
http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...vention-says-they-did-something-very-unusual/

That's not suspicious at all.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

So who is this treasonous shitbird, who found allah and now remains in our country under the alias, Siraj Wahhaj. As we all know, anyone who changes their name is either batshit crazy, evading LE or both.
Well, wikipedia isn't going to be honest about it, and neither are the Dems, who invited him to speak at the DNC in 2012, so i'll start by reminding you that he's an unindicted co-conspiritor in the WTC bombing. Not sure who dropped the ball on that but it happens and now he thrives in our country under the guise of political correctness.
As you read on, you'll start to understand why the media wasn't allowed to stay for his speech:



> On October 20, 2001, Wahhaj, angered by U.S. government's post-9/11 efforts to identify and apprehend Islamic extremists, told a meeting of Muslim activists in Houston:
> 
> "[T]his [American] government has already sent in[to] every major [mosque], agent provocateurs. Most of you don't know what that is. All you know is about spies. The government has spies, they have infiltrators. But there's some difference from being a spy and an agent provocateur. What an agent provocateur does, he goes to a [mosque], he looks just like you. He's got a beard just like your beard... And their job is to entrap you no different than the prostitute, the police women dressed as a prostitute, whereas he's coming to the [mosque], dressed as a Muslim."





> Wahhaj was one of the six Islamic clerics who were involved in the infamous "Flying Imams" controversy of November 21, 2006. Having just attended a conference of the North American Imams Federation in Minneapolis, Wahhaj and five fellow Imams were among the passengers waiting to board US Airways Flight 300, which was scheduled to fly from Minneapolis to Phoenix. Shortly before boarding, a number of passengers in the airport terminal heard the Imams making anti-American comments vis à vis the Iraq War, and praying loudly (with repeated chants of "Allah, Allah, Allah"). Then, when the Imams boarded the flight, they sat in separate sections of the plane; some of them asked for seat-belt extensions (which the flight attendants thought the Imams did not need). When a number of passengers expressed alarm regarding the Imams' behavior (and concern that the seat-belt extensions might be used as weapons), authorities required the Imams to deboard the plane prior to takeoff. Wahhaj and his cohorts subsequently depicted themselves as victims of "Islamophobia."





> In an autumn 1992 address to an Islamic gathering in New Jersey, Wahhaj expressed his desire to have Muslims seize control of the United States and replace the country's constitutional government with an Islamic caliphate. "If we were united and strong," Wahhaj said, "we'd elect our own emir [leader] and give allegiance to him.... [T]ake my word, if 6-8 million Muslims unite in America, the country will come to us."
> 
> Wahhaj has revisited this theme Islamic dominion over the United States many times over the years. For example, he has said:
> 
> ...


http://www.discoverthenetworks.org/individualProfile.asp?indid=716

With those excerpts in mind, run his name through wikipedia and see what a great guy he is.


----------

